# Automatically delete file from folder after moving to anothe



## leondela1 (Jul 19, 2018)

In the past, on any op sys., I've been able to move, drag, a file from one folder to another and have the file drop in to the new folder and automatically remove itself from the folder being moved from. Now I cannot do this. How do I reset this feature in my Windows Explorer folder?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What command(s) are you using to move?

When you drag a file to another folder are both folders in the same partition ("drive" in Microsoft-speak)? Are you aware that a simple drag from one partition to another does a copy (not a move)?

The following is copied from this site:

In Windows, dragging and dropping a file will perform the default task-usually moving. However, holding down a certain key will perform different actions:


*Ctrl+Drag* will copy the file
*Shift+Drag* will move the file (in situations where copy is the default-like when you're dragging a file between two different drives)


----------



## leondela1 (Jul 19, 2018)

not using any commands... simply dragging and dropping a file from 1 folder to another and the file automatically removes itself from the initial folder and moves the file to the destination folder.


----------



## leondela1 (Jul 19, 2018)

so nobody knows anything about this? I've been able to do this since I've had my computer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You answered the question in the first line of my post # 2. However, still waiting for a direct response to the remainder of my post.


----------



## leondela1 (Jul 19, 2018)

i do not use commands nor press any buttons to move files. i simply grab, drag and drop and the file moves from 1 folder to another. file is removed from initial folder and shows up in new folder.

what are you talking about:


TerryNet said:


> You answered the question in the first line of my post # 2. However, still waiting for a direct response to the remainder of my post.


how can_* i *_answer the question in the first line of *your* post?

further, i have no idea what you're asking me to respond to...


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

TerryNet said:


> What command(s) are you using to move?
> 
> When you drag a file to another folder are both folders in the same partition ("drive" in Microsoft-speak)? Are you aware that a simple drag from one partition to another does a copy (not a move)?
> The following is copied from this site:
> ...


Terry asked a 2nd and 3rd question in the 2nd paragraph of his post above, which you haven't answered yet.

I know these things can be frustrating but I can't see anything wrong with his post #5.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

leondela1 said:


> i simply grab, drag and drop and the file moves from 1 folder to another. file is removed from initial folder and shows up in new folder.


And that's exactly how that drag and drop operation is supposed to work when both folders are in the same partition.



leondela1 said:


> how can_* i *_answer the question in the first line of *your* post?


You already answered it in post # 3 and again in post # 6. See Allan's post above for more clarity on my "still waiting for a direct response to the remainder of my post"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

leondela1,

I've edited your post above. I suggest you adjust your attitude as we won't tolerate rudeness or disrespect towards another member. If you don't understand what's being asked of you politely request clarification.


----------

